# Patent Granted for AMNS!!



## tjohnson (Nov 16, 2011)

*Hey Guys!*

*The U.S. Patent and Trademark Office has granted a Patent for the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER.*

*Thanks to EVERYONE who has helped make my little gadget a success**!*

*And a "BIG THANKS" to Jeff for allowing me to promote my little gadgets on SMF!!! *

*Todd*


----------



## tank (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats Todd, am very happy for you.

After all it is a wonderful product.


----------



## jak757 (Nov 16, 2011)

Good for you Todd!

Your "little gadget's success" comes from having a very good product, and outstanding service.  

Glad to be one of your many VERY satisfied customers....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats TJ! That's really awesome!....so....Looks like I have to wait 14 Years before I can go all GENERIC on you!....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....JJ


----------



## shortend (Nov 16, 2011)

JAK757 said:


> Good for you Todd!
> 
> Your "little gadget's success" comes from having a very good product, and outstanding service.
> 
> Glad to be one of your many VERY satisfied customers....


X2. Congratulations Todd. Well deserved. Best, most reliable and versitle smokin' gadgets ever.


----------



## bassman (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations, Todd!  You have a super product and deserve to have the patent.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2011)

This is Excellent !!!

Proof of Originality !

Keep up the Great Work, Todd !!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## alelover (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats. It is a great design and I know you have put a lot of effort into making it a great product. If it wasn't awesome I wouldn't have copied it.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 16, 2011)

Very cool Congrats


----------



## daveomak (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats Todd.... Bravo... Now on the the AMNPS I suppose... Great minds never sleep...   Dave


----------



## shooter1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Excellent Todd, very happy for you! Well deserved, its a great product and I will be purchasing one in the near future.


----------



## sound1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats Todd, Just a testament that hard work does pay off.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats Todd!  Your product and your customer service are top notch!!

Brian


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome Todd!

Congratulations!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Guys!

It's been a CRAZY couple years!

It was an idea, that literally came to me in the middle of the night.  I was remodeling a house for an Ex-Cop, who smoked 6 big old nasty cigars every day.  Since I was having trouble with consistent smoke in my own MES 40, I figured I could get sawdust to burn like one of his nasty cigars.

And the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER Was Born!

In March & April of 2010, I sent out about 15 of my original AMNS to guys on SMF to test.

Feedback from their testing was incorporated into what you see today.

Last December, I started playing around with pellets as a fuel source, and in May, we hit the market with the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER.

We also applied for a patent on the AMNPS,

THX!

Todd


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats Todd!


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome!!!

   Congrats!!!

  Craig


----------



## michael ark (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## smokeamotive (Nov 16, 2011)

Well done Todd.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 16, 2011)

Way to go Todd.....


----------



## chadinclw (Nov 16, 2011)

Excellent news!

Congrats on the patent and thank you for a well designed and constantly tested product and great service.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## tyotrain (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats great job


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 16, 2011)

*WTG TODD*

*CONGRATS MY FRIEND*


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 16, 2011)

HOLY COW!!!! You Da'Man!  

Glad to hear its all working out!

Good for you Todd.

SOB


----------



## venture (Nov 16, 2011)

Well earned, Todd!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## seenred (Nov 16, 2011)

Gotta have one (or two or three) by Christmas!  The way everyone raves about 'em, I know they are great products.  Congrats!


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations, Todd!  Great product, great idea, we wish you great success!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations to a great friend


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 16, 2011)

great job Todd!  I recently purchased the AMNPS and it is AWESOME! Hope that one works out for you too!

Mike


----------



## alaskanbear (Nov 16, 2011)

*WAY TO GO TODD!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dpeart (Nov 16, 2011)

I want to know how you got a patent so quickly?  I didn't know the government could move that fast.

Congrats!

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thats awesome Todd. Congrats.


----------



## scooper (Nov 16, 2011)

alelover said:


> Congrats. It is a great design and I know you have put a lot of effort into making it a great product. If it wasn't awesome I wouldn't have copied it.


That there is FUNNY!

Congrats, Todd! 

I know the feeling of getting a patent granted.  I don't know the feeling of seeing your invention sell.  You did it, man!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 16, 2011)

A big ol..... "ATTA BOY"


----------



## mossymo (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you for being on top of your game with a simple thought, big congratulations from one of your many supporters. I see larger success to come and more great ideas in your future!


----------



## jjwdiver (Nov 16, 2011)

That is cool news Todd - congrats!


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 17, 2011)

Very cool Todd, Congratulations!


----------



## oldcountrygirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow, that is wonderful news. Congrats!!!


----------



## boykjo (Nov 17, 2011)

joe


----------



## frosty (Nov 17, 2011)

Congrats!  Well deserved, greate product.


----------



## lexoutlaw (Nov 17, 2011)

awesome.....and congrats. it is a great tool, and idea


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 17, 2011)

Congrats Todd, it's a great product produced by a great guy


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 17, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## raymo76 (Nov 17, 2011)

Todd that's awesome man! Congratulations on the Patent!!!


----------



## bratrules (Nov 17, 2011)

Congrats Todd its good to see a quality product made in the U.S.A.!!!!!!! am going to help promote it in my area see if can get some people to buy a AMNS!!!


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2011)

very cool todd and congrats...........this country could sure use more T-Jons!


----------

